
Raspberry Pi-Sized Iconikal Rockchip SBC Only $8 on Amazon - peter_d_sherman
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/raspberry-pi-sized-iconikal-rockchip-sbc-only-dollar8-on-amazon
======
richliss
It’s solutions like this that scream “off the shelf pi-hole”.

If you could buy a configurable/preconfigured pi-hole based on one of these
directly from pi-hole I’d definitely buy one. Hopefully it would financially
support future development too.

------
peter_d_sherman
Related Amazon Link:

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0868WSTXH](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0868WSTXH)

(It's aparently sold out as of 9/17/2020, and no, I don't get a commission...)

